# Pinfish?



## saltwater fisher (Jun 3, 2009)

I have heard people saying that you can eat those pin fish. can you?


----------



## 230 Cobia (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes you can but lots of bones and doesnt taste very good


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You can eat anything that swims. But why?


----------



## fisherboy20 (Jun 3, 2009)

i suppose you can but i just use them for bait. but i just found out that if you cut king fish into about 3 inches long and 1 inch wide strips they make great snapper bait. i had to do that after i ran out of bait and didnt wanna go back in so i figured what the heck ill give it a shot and it turned out really well. i caught some nice keeper snapper


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I like pinfish throats!:moon


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I wouldnt eat them nasty things.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

You mean to tell me that after all those recipes you posted, you don't have a single one for pinfish?????????????????:hotsun


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (6/24/2009)*You mean to tell me that after all those recipes you posted, you don't have a single one for pinfish?????????????????:hotsun


For the "Culinay Adventurer".... Pickled Pinfish..You asked for it..LOL.<DIV align=left>*Fileting tiny fish like this---skin off---can be tedious. Needless to say, you need a sharp knife and a lot patience that should ultimately prove to be well rewarded. You also need plenty of filets, a couple dozen at the barest minimum assuming a small container. Glass, plastic, even tupperware is fine, as long as it has a tight fitting lid. The other ingredients needed are as follows:*</DIV><DIV align=left></DIV><DIV align=left></DIV><DIV align=left></DIV><DIV align=left></DIV><DIV align=left></DIV><DIV align=left>*Kosher salt*</DIV><DIV align=left>*Dry white wine*</DIV><DIV align=left>*McCormick pickling spice ground into a very coarse powder*</DIV><DIV align=left>*Onion slices. *</DIV><DIV align=left></DIV><DIV align=left></DIV><DIV align=left></DIV><DIV align=left></DIV><DIV align=left></DIV><DIV align=left>*Sprinkle some kosher salt on the bottom of your container. Add a layer of filets, and sprinkle a bit more salt, some pickling spice, and a few reasonably thin onion slices atop. Next add a second layer of filets and top them similarly. Continue this process until the container is no more than 3/4 full in order to allow space should the absorption of wine cause the fish to expand. Add wine to barely cover. Then cover the container and refrigerate for at least a week, checking occasionally to determine whether more wine should be added to assure the filets remain moist. *</DIV><DIV align=left></DIV><DIV align=left>http://uniqueculinaryadventures.blogspot.com/2008/02/vellos-pickled-pinfish.html</DIV>


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

There is a certain type of pinfish that gets pretty dang large.I caught one offshore once, probably went 1.5 to 2 pounds. He made great bait. AJ thought he was delicious as I recall. He had a black ring around his tail.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Alabama record:

PINFISH... ROY ?TOJO? WHITE ......CODEN, AL ....05/15/01 ......3 lb 2 oz


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!

My question is: would you eat those pickled pinfish on a cracker, or as a garnish for other entree???

I bet you could flashfry the pickled pinfish, and charge people mega money for a truly unique delicacy.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (6/25/2009)*MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!
> 
> My question is: would you eat those pickled pinfish on a cracker, or as a garnish for other entree???
> 
> I bet you could flashfry the pickled pinfish, and charge people mega money for a truly unique delicacy.




I'd go with pickled sting ray to give it a better appeal to the strange cuisine.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Pickled hermit crab???

We could call it crabickle!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

That Andrew Zimmer guy at sand fleas somewhere and said they tasted just like softshell crab. Pickled and fried sand fleas? Could be on to something.....


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I wouldn't eat them b/c of this.....I jumped over one day to "relieve myself". The problem was that the current kept the crap all around the boat. If it wasn't for the hundreds of Pinfish cleaningit up for me I would still be treading water.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Ocean Master (6/26/2009)*I wouldn't eat them b/c of this.....I jumped over one day to "relieve myself". The problem was that the current kept the crap all around the boat. If it wasn't for the hundreds of Pinfish cleaningit up for me I would still be treading water.


And then the grouper or red snapper ate those pinfish....


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

blacks eat them


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (6/26/2009)*Pickled hermit crab???
> 
> We could call it crabickle!




LMAO!!!


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice generalization chad403. Plenty of people of all colors eat and enjoy different types of fish. Most people would be shocked to see what other cultures eat. Live a little a try different foods, you may enjoy it yourself. Do not put it down until you experience it.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I will admit that I draw the line at brains. I just know too much to be able to ever enjoy eating brains. Prions are not cool. 

However, conch are downright tasty.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I've had conch in the Bahamas once...Not bad at all.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

conch fritters with honey mustard sauce for dipping. Makes your tongue beat your brains out.....


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

You up for some "fugu"?


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> *Comfortably Numb (6/26/2009)*Nice generalization chad403. Plenty of people of all colors eat and enjoy different types of fish. Most people would be shocked to see what other cultures eat. Live a little a try different foods, you may enjoy it yourself. Do not put it down until you experience it.




not sure but he may have been talking about black snapper.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm all about some Conch! As for the Pinfish, I'll pass, I will keep a Croaker if its big enough though.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

> *jaceboat (6/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Comfortably Numb (6/26/2009)*Nice generalization chad403. Plenty of people of all colors eat and enjoy different types of fish. Most people would be shocked to see what other cultures eat. Live a little a try different foods, you may enjoy it yourself. Do not put it down until you experience it.
> ...


Black Snapper, But since you are to racially motivated, Stereo typically speaking yes african Americans do eat them.


----------

